# همسة ولمسة الهية - موضوع متجدد بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (20 سبتمبر 2016)

همسة ولمسة الهية لليوم وهي ( لا تخف لاني معك )
فلقد وردت هذه الاية في الكتاب المقدس بمجموعه 366 مرة اي بكل ايام السنة بل ابعد من ذلك كل ايام حياتك وخاصة عندما تتالم وتشعر بالخوف والقلق والوحدة فبهذه الظروف القاسية فيها يكون الله اشد قربا لك من دون ان تشعر بوجوده معك بل تشعر بتدخله العجيب في حياتك ويحسسك بسلامه وامانه اللذان يفوقان كل عقل فانتظره مهما طال الالم فلله توقيته الخاص لحل مشاكلك وازالة الامك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (21 سبتمبر 2016)

الهمسة واللمسة الالهية لهذا اليوم هي ( افرحوا في الرب في كل حين ثم افرحوا)
فان كنت تتالم بسبب مرض ار تمر بظرف عصيب لا حول لك فيه ولا قوة تاكد من ان الله يرى كل شيء ويعمل ويجري في كل وقت بما هو لخيرك ولصالحك ولمجد اسمه القدوس بالدرجة الاولى وانتظر تدخله العجيب في لحظة لا تتوقعها وباسلوب لا تتوقعه لان طرق الله عير طرقنا وتوقيته غير توقيتاتنا فالف سنه لديه كلحظة لذا يجب ان تفرحوا برب المجد يسوع حتى في هذه الاوقات العصيبة لانها اكثر الاوقات يكون الله قريبا منك ويحارب عنك ان لزم الامر وسيرفع عنك الضيقة والالم والمرض في حينه لذا ليتشدد قلبك بالرب وافرح به في كل حين فسيغمرك بفيض حبه اكثر منا تحبه الان وسيغمرك بحنانه وبسلامه اللذان يفوقان كل عقل


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (21 سبتمبر 2016)

الهمسة واللمسة الالهية ( مكافاة الطاعة) وهذا سوءال للخدام والخادمات للمسيح ماذا هي المكافاة لكل واحد منا فالله يرى ما في داخلنا وما في قلوبنا وكيف نخدم الرب هل لمجد ذلتي ام لمجد المسيح فقط ولا احد يستحق منا المكافاة بل نعمته هي التي تغطينا وتلمسنا وتحررنا ونعمته هي تكفي لنا ونعمته هي التي تجعلنا مستحقين المكافاة ليس ببرنا بل ببر المسيج فقط فالله يعوض للموءمن بالمسيح اضعاف اضعاف مع سلبه منك ابليس ويكرم من يكرمه فسيكرمك الله عملك من اجل ملكوت المسيح اعني ان جذبت الاخرين بنور المسيح الذي فيك للمسيح نفسه فمكافاتك عظيمة وكنزك عظيم في السماء


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (22 سبتمبر 2016)

الهمسة واللمسة الالهية لهذا اليوم هي ( اشكروا الله في كل حين وعلى كل شيء وفي كل شيء)
نعم ابدا كلامك بشكر الله على نهارك وعلى كل شيء في حياتك وانتهر التذمر وخلي عمل نعمة الله يظهر ويكمل وخلي كل مر يمر لانه اولا مر بك بسماح من الله وثانيا تاكد انه لهيرك ولصالحك وقالثا تاكد انه حصل لك ليتمجد من خلاله


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (23 سبتمبر 2016)

الهمسة واللمسة الالهية لهذا اليوم ( لي النقمة اتا اجازي) يقول الله
وعنوان الهمسة واللمسة الالهية هي الغفران والرغبة في الانتقام
فان غفرنا لعدونا من كل قلوبنا لا نعد بحاجة للاتتقام وهذا لا يمنع ان ترفع غضبك لله وتقول لله انتقم لي يا رب وهو سينتقم لاجلك وبحترم طلبك ولكن ان غفرت له من كل فلبك وقلت لله اغفر له يا رب انه لا بعلم ماذا يغعل فسيحترم ايضا الله قرارك مثلما فعل المسيح عندنا طلب الغفران لصالبيه فليكن لنا المسيح قدوة لنا ولنطلب غفران اساءة الاخرين الينا ولنغفر نحن لهم من كل قلوبنا فسنرتقي بايماننا بالله الى امجاد عليا سماوية


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (24 سبتمبر 2016)

الهمسة واللمسة الالهية اهذا اليوم هي( جاء المسيح ليخلص ما هلك) وقال المسيح ( لم اتي لادعو الابرار بل الخطاة للتوبة)
يخلص المسيح من يعترفون بانهم خطاة وغير قادرين باعمالهم الصالحة تخليص انفسهم ويوءمنون بالمسيح ربا ومخلصا لحياتهم وانه سيغفر خطاياهم وسيمحوها عنهم للابد  لانه قد قال( من امن بي سيخلص هو واهل بيته ) وقد قال ايضا ( انا هو الفيامة والحياة من امن بي وان مات سيحيا ) اي يقصد الحياة الابدية معه


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 سبتمبر 2016)

الهمسة واللمسة الالهية لهذا اليوم هي ( اطلب الرب والتمس وجهه فسيريك نفسه ومجده لانه يحبك ومن اجلك ومن اجل ومن اجل خلاصنا جميعا نحن جنس بني البشر من دون استثناء او تمييز لاننا كلنا مدعون للوليمة السماوية وللعرس السماوي مع عريسنا السماوي رب المجد يسوع المسيح وملكوته الابدي ان امنا به ربا ومخلصا لحياتنا وان تبنا عن خطايانا مهما كان نوعها او حجمها فسبغفرها لنا لان رحمته واسعة تسع كل خاطيء وكل الخطايا


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (30 سبتمبر 2016)

الهمسة واللمسة الالهية لهذا اليوم ( القناعة والرضى بارادة الله تطرد التذمر )
فان اقتتعت بما انت عليه ورضيت من داخلك بارادة الله في حياتك ستتوقف ليس فقط عن التذمر بل طلب شيء لنفسك من الله لانك راض ومقتنع تماما بحالك وبممتلكاتك بل ستطلب وستصلي على نيات الاخرين كلا حسب احتياجه وستشكر الله دوما من اجل حالك وما تملك ولن تتطلع لامتلاك المزيد لان عينك سترتفع من شهوات العالم الباطلة متطلعة لبر المسيح وملكوته الابدي وسيغمرك سلامه وفرحه دوما وابدا


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (7 سبتمبر 2019)

لا تخشى انتصار الباطل والكذب والشكاية ضدك فانها كلها وقتية ومسيرها تفشل وينتصر الحق والحقيقية تبان وتظهر برائتك فلكل جليات هناك داود يسحقه وينتصر عليه باسم رب الجنود

لا تدع ضجيج العالم وصخبه والمصاعب والالام والامراض تضعف محبتك للمسيح اي نعم هو سمح لك بها ولكن تيقن انها كلها لخيرك ولصالحك فقط اصبر وثق بالمسيح فهو سيشق بحارك ويهدم اسوارك ويرفع من امامك جبالك ويمشيك على سدودك ويحررك من قيودك

ادعو باسم المسيح في كل تجاربك ومصاعبك فهو الاله الحي الحقيقي الذي يسمع ويستجيب فهو اله قدير وعجيب وهو مخلصك وفاديك الحبيب فهو سيخلصك منها كلها في اوانه وحسب حكمته ولما يؤول لمجده

عندما تصلي يملئ ابليس بالافكار دماغك محاولاً ان يشتتك عن الصلاة فلا داعي ان تنتهره بل سبح المسيح وقل هللويا مجداً وسبحاً ومباركاً اسم الرب يسوع حالاً سيهرب ابليس منك لانه لا يتحمل تسبيح الرب يسوع له كل المجد

لا تتذمر بشأن ما تمر به من الالام وامراض ومصاعب ومتاعب بل اشكر المسيح دوماً وابتدأ كلامك دوماً بشكر المسيح فتزرع الافراح والبركات في ارضك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (12 أكتوبر 2019)

الهمسة اللمسة الالهية اليوم( انا حاسس بألمك وبضيقتك) اصل حياتنا المسيحية مكللة  بالالام وتاجها صليب المسيح واصل المسيح ربنا وخالقنا المعبود تألم مجرباً وصلب ظلماً وهو الاله القدوس البار عوضاً عني وعنك وعن كل البشر ولم يخفي الرب يسوع هذا الموضوع عنا فهو قد قال( سيكون لكم في العالم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم) وهو يسمح بمرورنا بالالام لاننا اغصان مثمرين في جسده وكرمته اذ هو الذي قال( الغصن الغير مثمر يقلع اما الغصن المثمر اقلمه ليأتي بثمرٍ اكثر) فالغاية من الامنا ليس عقابنا وقصاصنا مطلقاً بل لكي ننتج ثمراً اكثر لمجد المسيح وملكوته فهو شاعر بيك وحاسس بأنينك وبيئن وبيتألم معاك لكنها طريقة الله الوحيدة لكي ينقينا ويقلمنا ويصقلنا ويجبلنا من جديد لمجده هو اولاً ولخيري ولصالحي ثانياً


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 أكتوبر 2019)

همسة ولمسة الله اليوم( الله يريد ان يرحمك وينصفك ويبررك ويجعلك من عايلته ) لانه مكتوب( اما الذين قبلوه( اي المؤمنون باسمه) فلقد اعطاهم سلطاناً ان يصيروا اولاد الله) ومكتوب ايضاً ان الله كثير الرحمة وطويل الاناة وعايز يقدسك فلقد بذل ابنه الوحيد ثمناً لخلاصك من عبوديتك المرة وهو بتوبتنا وبقلوبنا الكسيرة ليه هايعدم الماضي مهما كان بشع وهايجعلك ابناً وبنتاً بل احباء له انت فقط ثق به وأطعه وهو سيتكفل باللازم


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (11 نوفمبر 2020)

الهمسة واللمسة الالهية لهذا اليوم ( وانت محمي بستر وحصن المسيح يتسلل اليك الشيطان بالمكر والخداع)
الشيطان يعرف نحن مستورين ومحمين  ومحصنين بحصن المسيح فيلجأ للمكر والخداع ففي سفر الامثال والاصحاح السابع
7 فَرَأَيْتُ بَيْنَ الْجُهَّالِ، لاَحَظْتُ بَيْنَ الْبَنِينَ غُلاَمًا عَدِيمَ الْفَهْمِ،
8 عَابِرًا فِي الشَّارِعِ عِنْدَ زَاوِيَتِهَا، وَصَاعِدًا فِي طَرِيقِ بَيْتِهَا.
9 فِي الْعِشَاءِ، فِي مَسَاءِ الْيَوْمِ، فِي حَدَقَةِ اللَّيْلِ وَالظَّلاَمِ.
10 وَإِذَا بِامْرَأَةٍ اسْتَقْبَلَتْهُ فِي زِيِّ زَانِيَةٍ، وَخَبِيثَةِ الْقَلْبِ.
11 صَخَّابَةٌ هِيَ وَجَامِحَةٌ. فِي بَيْتِهَا لاَ تَسْتَقِرُّ قَدَمَاهَا.
12 تَارَةً فِي الْخَارِجِ، وَأُخْرَى فِي الشَّوَارِعِ، وَعِنْدَ كُلِّ زَاوِيَةٍ تَكْمُنُ.
13 فَأَمْسَكَتْهُ وَقَبَّلَتْهُ. أَوْقَحَتْ وَجْهَهَا وَقَالَتْ لَهُ:
14 «عَلَيَّ ذَبَائِحُ السَّلاَمَةِ. الْيَوْمَ أَوْفَيْتُ نُذُورِي.
15 فَلِذلِكَ خَرَجْتُ لِلِقَائِكَ، لأَطْلُبَ وَجْهَكَ حَتَّى أَجِدَكَ.
16 بِالدِّيبَاجِ فَرَشْتُ سَرِيرِي، بِمُوَشَّى كَتَّانٍ مِنْ مِصْرَ.
17 عَطَّرْتُ فِرَاشِي بِمُرّ وَعُودٍ وَقِرْفَةٍ.
18 هَلُمَّ نَرْتَوِ وُدًّا إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ. نَتَلَذَّذُ بِالْحُبِّ.
19 لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيْسَ فِي الْبَيْتِ. ذَهَبَ فِي طَرِيق بَعِيدَةٍ.
20 أَخَذَ صُرَّةَ الْفِضَّةِ بِيَدِهِ. يَوْمَ الْهِلاَلِ يَأْتِي إِلَى بَيْتِهِ».
21 أَغْوَتْهُ بِكَثْرَةِ فُنُونِهَا، بِمَلْثِ شَفَتَيْهَا طَوَّحَتْهُ.
22 ذَهَبَ وَرَاءَهَا لِوَقْتِهِ، كَثَوْرٍ يَذْهَبُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، أَوْ كَالْغَبِيِّ إِلَى قَيْدِ الْقِصَاصِ،
23 حَتَّى يَشُقَّ سَهْمٌ كَبِدَهُ. كَطَيْرٍ يُسْرِعُ إِلَى الْفَخِّ وَلاَ يَدْرِي أَنَّهُ لِنَفْسِهِ.
24 وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الأَبْنَاءُ اسْمَعُوا لِي وَأَصْغُوا لِكَلِمَاتِ فَمِي:
25 لاَ يَمِلْ قَلْبُكَ إِلَى طُرُقِهَا، وَلاَ تَشْرُدْ فِي مَسَالِكِهَا.
26 لأَنَّهَا طَرَحَتْ كَثِيرِينَ جَرْحَى، وَكُلُّ قَتْلاَهَا أَقْوِيَاءُ.
27 طُرُقُ الْهَاوِيَةِ بَيْتُهَا، هَابِطَةٌ إِلَى خُدُورِ الْمَوْتِ.
فحتى لا نسقط في مكر الشيطان وخداعه يجب ان نعيش حياة مقدسة مكرسة مرضية فلا يجب ان نحب العالم لان كل ما فيه هو شهوة الجسد وشهوة العين وتعظم المعيشة بل يجب ان نلهج بكلام الرب يسوع المسيح ونعيش حياة توبة دائمة فنحن أمة مقدسة وشعب اقتناء مكرس بشكل كامل لمجد المسيح تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد امين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (1 ديسمبر 2020)

الرب يسوع له كل المجد لن يتخلى عن اتقيائه والى الابد يحفظهم فلا تقلق هو سامع وشايف وبيعمل في حياتك وتأكد لصالحك ولخيرك وحتى لو بدا المشهد مؤلم والاتون محمى الذي بتمر فيه فتذكر الشخص الرابع الذي كان يمشي وسط اتون النار مع الفتية الثلاثة الذين القيوا فيه فمثلما فعل معهم سيفعل معك لانه هو هو امساً واليوم والى الابد وهو لا يتغير ولا ينكر نفسه هو بيعمل لاجلك لانه بيحبك محبة ابدية واريد ان اشارككم بهذة الايات في مزمور 37
23 من قبل الرب تتثبت خطوات الإنسان وفي طريقه يسر
24 إذا سقط لا ينطرح، لأن الرب مسند يده
25 أيضا كنت فتى وقد شخت، ولم أر صديقا تخلي عنه، ولا ذرية له تلتمس خبزا
26 اليوم كله يترأف ويقرض، ونسله للبركة
27 حد عن الشر وافعل الخير، واسكن إلى الأبد
28 لأن الرب يحب الحق، ولا يتخلى عن أتقيائه. إلى الأبد يحفظون. أما نسل الأشرار فينقطع
29 الصديقون يرثون الأرض ويسكنونها إلى الأبد
30 فم الصديق يلهج بالحكمة، ولسانه ينطق بالحق
31 شريعة إلهه في قلبه . لا تتقلقل خطواته


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 ديسمبر 2020)

افرح في الرب في كل حين وصلي بلا انقطاع واشكر الله في كل شئ واثبت في المسيح وفي كلامه واسأله ان يعمدك بروحه القدوس وبسكنى روحه القدوس وبملئ روحه القدوس وواظب على الصلاة والشركة مع المؤمنين الاخرين فجدران الكنائس مغلقة هذه الايام بسبب فايروس الكورونا لكن انا وانت وانت واسرتك كنيسة تعبد وتمجد وتخدم المسيح لكي كل المجد يرجعن الطه


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (6 ديسمبر 2020)

الله ليس مصدر الالم ولكن هو بيتمجد وسط ألمك ويجب ان تفرح بالمسيح وسط المك فكلنا نعرف قصة ابونا الصديق يوسف وكيف تألم بسبب غيرة اخواته رموه في البئر ثم باعوة للفراعنة عبداً ثم رمي في السجن هل يذكر الكتاب المقدس بانه اشتكى وتذمر ابداً بل كان يمتع بحب الله ومهابته حتى وسط ألمه والنبي أرميا قد قال وسط إلمه في مراثي ارميا والاصحاح الثالث
أَيْضًا حِينَ أَصْرُخُ وَأَسْتَغِيثُ، يَصُدُّ صَلاَتِي [8].
سَيَّجَ طُرُقِي بِحِجَارَةٍ مَنْحُوتَةٍ.قَلَبَ سُبُلِي [9].
فلقد ملئ الشيطان دماغه بأفكار سلبية ولكونه نبياً ًومتقياً لله فانه من الطبيعي بأن يمر بالام وضيقات ولكن ارادة واعمال الله صالحة للخير دايماً وابداً
بالنسبة لمن يرفض السير في طريق الله، فإن الله يسيج حوله ليعوقه عن السلوك في الشر، ويرجع إلى طريق الحق.
"لرجلٍ قدْ خفي عليْه طريقه، وقدْ سيّج الله حوْله" (أي 3: 23). لم يكن له أمل في تحسين حاله؛ لم يرَ بابًا للنجاة، ولا طريقًا يسلكه، إذ كان الله قد سيَّج حوله، فصار كمن في موضعه عاجزًا عن الحركة. وكما قيل في هوشع: "هأنذا أُسيج طريقك بالشوك، وأبني حائطها، حتى لا تجد مسالكها" (هو 2: 6).
وهو نفسه اي النبي ارميا قد قال ( مراحم الله لا تزول تتجدد كل صباح) فلقد ازال الله الغشاوة من على فكره ووضع عينيه على الله واتكل كل الاتكال عليه فرأى يدي الله الابدية وتدخله في حياته ووجد واكتشف الله وصلاحه وحلاوته وجماله وروعته وسط ألمه وأوعى تخاف لان الذين يخافون هم اول الناس الذين سيدهبون للنار ويخليك تعيش مهزوم ويائس ومحبط لان الله معك وملاصق لك وتأكد من نصرتك بالمسيح يسوع واسأله ان يريك قيامتك من ألمك وانتصارك على ضيقتك لان مشيئته لك ان تكون ناجحاً كما نفسك صحيحة وناجحة على الدوام ولن يتركك لوحدك يتيماً بل هو بيحارب عنك ان لزم الامر فعندما لا تتعرض لحرب شريرة فانت لا تفعل شيئاً فيجب ان تحارب بكلمة الله التي هي سراح لرجليك وبارتداء خوذة الخلاص لحماية فكرك وترس الايمان في يدك الشمال ودرع البر ليقي صدرك وبطنك وسيفك الذي هو سيف الروح القدس وصلاتك على الدوام وخلي في بالك بان الله معك وتأكد من انتصارك بالمسيح ونجاحك به


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 أبريل 2021)

الهمسة واللمسة الالهية لهذا اليوم هي ( انا معك)
في سفر التكوين 28: 15) وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكَ، وَأَحْفَظُكَ حَيْثُمَا تَذْهَبُ، وَأَرُدُّكَ إِلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ، لأَنِّي لاَ أَتْرُكُكَ حَتَّى أَفْعَلَ مَا كَلَّمْتُكَ بِهِ». 
الله بيقولك ان كان قد قال مع ابونا يعقوب المخادع الذي سرق بكورية اخيه عيسو وسرق بركة ابيه اسحق من اخيه البكر عيسو والذي كذب على ابيه قائلاً له ( انا ابنك البكر عيسو) فارشدته أمه رفقة للمغادرة هرباً من غضب اخيه عيسو فهرب يعقوب من بئر سبع الى حاران الى بيت خاله لابان قائلاً هذه الاية بالرغم من عيوبه الكثيرة كما انا وانت ونحن كلنا فهو يقول لنا ( انا معكم طوال وقتكم وطوال عمركم وانتم غاليين عليٌ اوي اوي ولن اترككم او انساكم وانتم في مرأى عيناي طوال غربتكم حتى مجيئكم اليّ ) فلما كان يعقوب في البرية نام وحلم بسلم عالي والملائكة صاعدين ونازلين عليه وغي نهايته في السماء شاهد الرب يسوع اي ان الرب يسوع يحفظنا هو وملائكته لانه مكتوب الملائكة صاعدة نازلة والمفروض الملائكة هي في السماء اي يجب ان تكون العبارة والملائكة نازلة صاعدة ولكن ةتب هكذا ليطمننا كلنا بان الرب يسوع وملائكته هم معنا ومحيطين بنا وبيحفظونا وبيحاربوا عنا لاننا صنعة يدي الرب يسوع ونحن غاليين عليه اوي اوي رغم عيوبنا الكثيرة جداً فان قال هكذا مع يعقوب فهو يقول لنا كلنا هو وملائكته معنا طوال غربتنا ومعية الله هي بركة ارضية وهي الحفظ طوال العمر وبركة زمنية وهي اجعل الارض التي انت واقف عليها لك ولنسلك وبركة المعية وهي الالتصاق بينا اينما ذهبنا تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد امين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (13 يوليو 2021)

الهمسة واللمسة الالهية لهذا اليوم هو ( فعل المحبة لا ينسى مطلقاً)
ربما قد سمعت وقرأت الالاف من الوعظات الروحية سواء في الكنيسة او من خلال الانترنت واحنا زي ما احنا مش بنتغير نخرج من الكنيسة زي ما دخلناها او نطلع عليها من خلال الانترنت ومش بتحدث تغيير حقيقي في قلوبنا ولكن عندما تمتلئ من محبة المسيح فتصبح اعمالك واقوالك اعمال واقوال كلها محبة نابعة من مصدر الحب الحقيقي رب المجد يسوع له كل المجد وفعل محبة واحد او قول محبة واحد لا ينسيان اطلاقاً لا من قبل الناس الذين وجهت لهم فعل وقول محبة فقط بل بالاعظم لا ينسى من قبل الله فالله يرى ويسمع ويسجل ويجري وستحصد انت نتائج افعال واقوال محبة الاخرين لك وسيحصد الاخرون نتائج اقوال وافعال محبتك لهم


----------

